# Extra Skin?



## Varsettie (Mar 24, 2014)

One of my young bucks seems to have what looks like a small amount of flat extra skin hanging off from where his testicles are. He is around a month old and is a brown mouse with black flecks in his fur, so the extra skin is black as well. It doesn't seem painful as he lets me touch it with no issue and does not seem to be exhibiting any signs of illness. any guesses what this mystery thing is?

I'll try to get a picture of it, but he is a very active little guy and doesn't like to sit still.


----------



## FranticFur (Apr 17, 2014)

A picture would help but it could be just the sack, sometimes the bucks "man parts" do not drop until they have come of age. It could also be a deformity but I would wait and see how he grows into it before labeling it a mutation.


----------



## Varsettie (Mar 24, 2014)

Still attempting to get a decent picture. Yusuf is making this hard :/


----------



## Varsettie (Mar 24, 2014)

Sorry about the way I had to hold him, he refused to sit still. The first image shows how far off it comes from his but, the rest are trying to show the black flesh-y mass it's self. Anybody know what it is and if it's dangerous?


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

The pink bit?


----------



## Varsettie (Mar 24, 2014)

Nope. Just under where his tail connects there is a black lump-looking thing? It is a bit of extra flesh and it is not there on any other buck I've ever owned.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Oh I see it. Hmm weird..


----------



## Varsettie (Mar 24, 2014)

It's squishy, not hard, and it doesn't seem to cause him any discomfort at all. Any ideas?


----------



## FranticFur (Apr 17, 2014)

I'd say its impaired testicular descent (man hood never dropped/frequently goes in) With dogs this means complications with neutering and breeding. I wouldn't breed that buck because some forms of impaired testicular descent carry testicular cancer but otherwise he should be a happy mouse. 
I have a buck with the same thing.


----------



## Varsettie (Mar 24, 2014)

I had actually never even heard of that! It's really too bad I can't breed him though as he's got what is likely the best temperament out of all of my mice. What a shame.


----------



## Varsettie (Mar 24, 2014)

As an update, he has grown in his testicles completely now and the strange extra flap of skin is gone. Is that what the impaired decent does as they grow?


----------



## FranticFur (Apr 17, 2014)

Impaired testicular decent or Cryptorchidism usually happens to young animals. Some treatments consist of hormones to encourage the testicles to drop, in some cases the problem resolves itself when the animal matures, in others neutering is needed.


----------



## Varsettie (Mar 24, 2014)

Alright, thank you!


----------

